# DMS Kakashi vs Hashirama.



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Set:Kaguya vs Team 7.
Distance:100m.
Knowledge:Anime+Manga.
Restrictions:None.
Mindset:IC+KI.
Round 2. Full knowledge for both.
Round 3. Both are bloodlusted.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 30, 2018)

Hashi goes to boxland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 30, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Hashi goes to boxland


Thx for long dissertation.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 30, 2018)

DMS Kakashi is tiers above Hashirama and has a Perfect Susanoo which can Rival Hashirama and once you factor in his inatangibilty,Rikkudou Amped Jutsu,Near Instant Kamui and speed comparable to So6P Naruto and Rinnegan Saskue he stomps Hashirama.

All of Hashirama’s Jutsu and Buddha get destroyed by Flying Susanoo throwing Kamui Shuriken.

Kakashi himself can go intangible and jump through all of Hashirama’s constructs and Blitz him with Kamui Raikiri.

And Via Scaling DMS Kakashi>Juubito>>>Hashirama in speed


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 30, 2018)

Does Kakashi have Rikudo Chakra?


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Mar 31, 2018)

DMS Kakashi is arguably > SPSM Naruto if you restrict the amount of clones Naruto can make. SM Hashirama is literally tiers weaker than someone like Toneri, let alone DMS Kakashi. 

Hokage SPSM Naruto > No-restrictions (Chakra Cloak) 4th War SPSM Naruto > DMS Kakashi > Restricted SPSM Naruto > Rinnegan Sasuke >> Base(No chakra cloak) 4th War SPSM Naruto >>> 100% BSM "The Last" Naruto > Toneri > Juubito >> SM Hashirama.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 31, 2018)

Hashirama gets negged 

There are next to no fighters in the entire franchise who can fight DMS Kamui

Rinnegan Sasuke, JJ Madara, Momoshiki and Kaguya are the only ones who are powerful enough to stand against it on equal footing, AND with hax of their own to defend against or circumvent Kamui

The likes of Naruto are certainly strong enough in a general sense, but lacks any real means of combating it

Minato is hax enough, but lacks the power to actually do anything against it

Hashirama lacks both aspects...Hes too weak and has no hax of his own to use against it

He loses hard

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 31, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hashirama gets negged
> 
> There are next to no fighters in the entire franchise who can fight DMS Kamui
> 
> ...


adult naruto is in that category and is a pretty hard counter to him via thousand rsm clones....who can feint and outlast him...not to mention even his clone temporarily dodged kaguyas st attacks....his full shunshin is kaguya tier and with his shrouded rsm reactions he can casually react to surprise st attacks from kaguya unlike sasuke.


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dms kakashi negs... even without rikudo chakra he would still win due to hax overload.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 31, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> adult naruto is in that category and is a pretty hard counter to him via thousand rsm clones


Clone spam isnt beating Kamui

If it was that easy Naruto would have soloed Obito with them

And regardless, even without Kamui, theres a Rikudo amped PS standing between Naruto and his target

Not good odds


sabre320 said:


> not to mention even his clone temporarily dodged kaguyas st attacks





sabre320 said:


> his full shunshin is kaguya tier





sabre320 said:


> and with his shrouded rsm reactions he can casually react to surprise st attacks from kaguya unlike sasuke


Kakashi reacted to a faster Kaguya 

Narutos speed does him no favors...He cant escape a warp hole by physically running away from it

He just gets pulled in 

You need S/T of your own to beat DMS Kamui

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2018)

It could go either way. They are generally at the same level (although for a minute or 2 for Kakashi). 
If Kakashi use his Kamui directly on Hashirama, he wins. Although that OOC for him. Otherwise, he would have done against Kaguya, Pain, Kakuzu...etc etc. Otherwise, he is most likely going to lose.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 31, 2018)

Hussain said:


> It could go either way. They are generally at the same level (although for a minute or 2 for Kakashi).


>Hashirama
>Roughly on the same level as Rikudo DMS Kakashi

Gtfo hussain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 31, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I hope you realize that Kakashi only has a leftover from Obito's chakra that have already lost that power.


I hope you realize its more than enough to neg hashi 


Hussain said:


> Only retards thinks if you have otutuki (however its written) chakra, no matter how little of it, then you are untouchable except by others who have it 2


Did you just call me a retard 

Oh i HOPE you did

Id LOVE for that to be the case

My counter to this, only a blind, dishonest, biased as all hell poster would possibly think that Hashirama can do fuck all to  

What does Hashi do to this

Go on

Tell me 


Hussain said:


> Go watch Boruto the movie/manga and see the amount of damage 2 fodder Kages did to Kinshiki who IS from that same clan


What someone else did to inferior Otsutsukis doesnt invalidate what Kakashi did to a superior one

What shit logic


Hussain said:


> and even worst you have the audacity to say Naruto ain't winning against lol DMS Kakashi.


>This kid compares fucking hashirama to a DMS kakashi in general standing
> I say Kakashi is at a disadvantage in general standing and raw power but can stand against naruto due to hax and a matchup advanatge
>He calls me "audacious"

Hussain the irony in your words hurts not only me, but everyone withing 100 miles of me

Hes a bad matchup for him 

Get over it

Naruto obviously has a higher general standing, and more raw power

But kakashi counters him too well

Naruto has 1 tool in his toolbox and its a hammer...if he cant punch, kick, or break or blow the shit out of something...Hes worthless against it

Kamui counters his strictly physical attacking moveset way too well

Naruto could outlast him sure, but thats not as easy as it sounds given kakashis impressive speed, reactions,


----------



## hbcaptain (Mar 31, 2018)

Kakashi wins, Hashirama's defensive techniques are simply no match for Kamui amped PS weapons, furhtermore he has no way to hide before someone who has access to Juubi's SM (even if it's barely a glimps of it).


----------



## Trojan (Mar 31, 2018)

I guess you quoted me faster than I deleted my post. :V
oh well, frankly, I am not interested in debating. Believe what you want, and I will believe in what I want.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 31, 2018)

Hussain said:


> I guess you quoted me faster than I deleted my post. :V
> oh well, frankly, I am not interested in debating. Believe what you want, and I will believe in what I want.


Whatever man

You can stay wrong all you want 

Doesnt matter me none

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Braiyan (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm gonna go with the guy that was giving Kaguya problems over the guy who admitted Juubito, who is << Juubidara <<<< Kaguya, was stronger than him.


----------

